# SB 9" Lathe Custom Made Ball Turner Before & After Pics of Clean-up



## Tool-in-the-Box (Dec 29, 2014)

Interesting find. I think its a convex ball turning attachment. Made really nice. I don't have a SB so I am giving it to my father. I just cleaned it up for him. Thought I would share pics since its an interesting design.


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atwatterkent (Dec 29, 2014)

Could you please flip the unit in the last photo view up so we can see the worm gear side? This would make a nice shop made project. I particularly like the gear drive feature. 
Thank you


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Dec 30, 2014)

I will not be at the warehouse until next week. Will add more pics then.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## atwatterkent (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the additional pic. I don't suppose your father wants to sell it? LOL


----------

